# Cruze named best diesel car



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Lordstown-made car outpaces Volkswagen and Audi in survey

The Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel has been named Diesel Car of the Year by Diesel Driver magazine.
By Tom McParland
Thursday, April 17, 2014
When workers at the General Motors plant in Lordstown learned they would be building a diesel version of the popular Chevrolet Cruze, it was a pretty big deal.
“There was speculation well in advance,” said Glenn Johnson, president of United Auto Workers Local 1112. “It was taken with enthusiasm from the very beginning.”
That excitement apparently has been matched by consumers. 
A year after the first 2014 Cruze Diesels began rolling off the lines, readers of The Diesel Driver magazine have named the 2014 Chevrolet Cruze Diesel best diesel car of the year.

More here Cruze named best diesel car


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

With good reason!! Vw sucks


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Congratulations to Cruze GM, finally starting to catch up with the rest of the world. You will love what is on offer from most manufactures in diesel cars if US really accepts diesel as an alternative to petrol.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't know why MERICA!!! Dislikes diesel. Other than people have never owned one so they're nervous to try one. I looked into my exhaust tip yesterday ( I know, I'm weird) and was amazed that it looks shiny inside still and that's after almost 4000km


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

ccasion14:ccasion14:ccasion14:


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hopefully this gets GM to keep going with diesels. Maybe even expand them into the Malibu?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Now if GM would fire their ad agency and hire VW's.


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

:wavetowel2:yay Diesel, VW go :blowup:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

DieselMan33 said:


> Hopefully this gets GM to keep going with diesels. Maybe even expand them into the Malibu?


You mean one of these?

Holden Malibu - Malibu takes diesel Commodore’s mantle | GoAuto


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

That is great news. Go cruze!


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Gm will steal the market if they start offering the option of a diesel on all their models. It will definitely be the saving grace for the canyon/Colorado which tbh just suck


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Sales seem to be at a reasonable pace given the lack of advertising. Hopefully diesel sticks around and expands. The CTD is an amazing car for sure and very well built.


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

Although I appreciate the confirmation that I made a great choice in my mode of transportation, I didn't need a diesel magazine to tell me the Cruze was the best...I already knew that!!! We do appreciate it, though.

Imagine the votes this mini-giant might have gotten if GM would advertise the fact that "there's a diesel under that there hood!"

I'm sure GM counts on our personal feedback as testimony for the goodness of the CTD to sell the idea of a diesel passenger car, but they seem not to care about this "little car that could!"...and did! The Cruze diesel is as much an advent to everyday economy car buffs as the new Camaro Z28 and Corvette Stingray is to performance market, but you certainly heard enough about those two cars.

Come on, GM...hire me to run your Cruze advertisement campaign and watch a bunch of TDIs run for a rabbit hole.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats too all the lordstown workers for making the Cruze D #1.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So why is all of the orders for a CTD on delay if there is all of this accolades about how good it is ? oh yeah parts that are suppose to be reliable !


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

brian v said:


> So why is all of the orders for a CTD on delay if there is all of this accolades about how good it is ? oh yeah parts that are suppose to be reliable !


I think they only planned to produce a limited number and there are diesels sitting on the dealer lots all over around me. 

I would love a diesel, but for the price I can buy a larger class car. I think most people think the same way, thats why GM needs to offer the diesel in the malibu as well next year. If the malibu can get 36mpg hwy with the 2.5L ecotec, I imagine 42mpg highway would not be out of the question with a malibu diesel.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I think they only planned to produce a limited number and there are diesels sitting on the dealer lots all over around me.
> 
> I would love a diesel, but for the price I can buy a larger class car. I think most people think the same way, thats why GM needs to offer the diesel in the malibu as well next year. If the malibu can get 36mpg hwy with the 2.5L ecotec, I imagine 42mpg highway would not be out of the question with a malibu diesel.


I'll do you one further....there's no reason the malibu can't get the same exact mileage as the cruze with a diesel under the hood...look at the passat Tdi, there's many here that might argue till their red in the face that the ctd gets better mileage but it's pretty **** close.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I think they only planned to produce a limited number and there are diesels sitting on the dealer lots all over around me.
> 
> I would love a diesel, but for the price I can buy a larger class car. I think most people think the same way, thats why GM needs to offer the diesel in the malibu as well next year. If the malibu can get 36mpg hwy with the 2.5L ecotec, I imagine 42mpg highway would not be out of the question with a malibu diesel.


I looked at a larger class car, a Malibu. Loaded the way my Cruze is it was $6k more.


----------

